# Mercury Magnetics



## Heineken (Dec 3, 2008)

I wanna upgrade the transformer in my 6505+, possibly the choke as well. Is there anywhere that sells them in Canada, or would this be something to ship in from the US? The cheapest option is what I'm lookin for.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Might i ask what's wrong with the trannies in your 6505 now?


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

I run Mercury chokes and output trannies in both my Bandmaster Reverb and Laney LC15R (see post...." http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20718) and can't say enough good things about them. Talk to Paul Patronette at Mercury HQ, he's friendly and helpful. If I remember correctly, shipping wasn't that expensive (considering you're shipping great chunks of iron) and it was quick. Price be damned, get these transformers.


----------



## Heineken (Dec 3, 2008)

Budda said:


> Might i ask what's wrong with the trannies in your 6505 now?


Nothing is wrong with them. I just borrowed a 5150II from a friend who's no longer in a band and goin back to school and it has the Mercury Magnetics tranny in it and I loved soo much how that amp responds and sounds with that. Kinda nice to hear a direct comparison between what my amp sounds like stock, and what it would sound like modded. The tranny also runs alot cooler.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

+1 been doing a few experiments with them in my own designs and even with all the other options available to me I have to say Mercury is the way to go.

Don:smilie_flagge17:




fishin' musician said:


> I run Mercury chokes and output trannies in both my Bandmaster Reverb and Laney LC15R (see post...." http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20718) and can't say enough good things about them. Talk to Paul Patronette at Mercury HQ, he's friendly and helpful. If I remember correctly, shipping wasn't that expensive (considering you're shipping great chunks of iron) and it was quick. Price be damned, get these transformers.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Heineken said:


> Nothing is wrong with them. I just borrowed a 5150II from a friend who's no longer in a band and goin back to school and it has the Mercury Magnetics tranny in it and I loved soo much how that amp responds and sounds with that. Kinda nice to hear a direct comparison between what my amp sounds like stock, and what it would sound like modded. The tranny also runs alot cooler.


is that the only mod in his?

You could get yours modded to be biased and then have your amp biased - that alone would make your amp sound better, and would cost less then new trannies.

that said, depending on the price and if you think it's worth it - have at 'er!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I just completed a replacement of all the transformers in a Marshall 1959HW using Mercury trannies. The origional Dagnall power tranny fried after only 2 years (unbelievable).
It cost the customer a fair sum of money but he's totally satisfied. He tells me that it sounds far better now than it did before. 
I was impressed with the fact that they were able to make the power tranny to order. They hadn't offered this particular one so I sent them the dead one and they made me an exact replacement.
They may not be for everyone but if you're willing to spend the money, they do make great products.







[/IMG]


----------



## Heineken (Dec 3, 2008)

He has other mods done including the lead channel mod to 5150 specs but with a little less gain, the bais ports on the back work with a voltmeter and the bias adjust knob has more sweep to it, he's had the amp rewiered for either AC or DC (he can't remember) and the chassis acts as a heatsink, the preamp tube sockets have been altered to accept a certain type of JJ tube that he said originally wouldn't fit. I think that's all he's done. But I do want to to some of those mods.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

I love Mercury Magnetics Transformers!! I have the output transformer and choke added to my 5150 and my VTM120. If you're looking for a cheaper route at least add a choke to your 6505+.

And to add what you've already noticed from your buddy's 5150II the responsiveness is ablsolutly incredible and only gets better the louder you go.


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

Has anyone used the Mercury Mags in the Tiny Terror? I am curious about this mod.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Heineken said:


> He has other mods done including the lead channel mod to 5150 specs but with a little less gain, the bais ports on the back work with a voltmeter and the bias adjust knob has more sweep to it, he's had the amp rewiered for either AC or DC (he can't remember) and the chassis acts as a heatsink, the preamp tube sockets have been altered to accept a certain type of JJ tube that he said originally wouldn't fit. I think that's all he's done. But I do want to to some of those mods.


I think it's fair to say that between having the amp properly biased, the voicing changed and the heatsink mod, a tranny change alone isnt what will get you closer to that sound .

also im pretty sure that you mean the power tube sockets - 12AX7's, 12AU7's and 12AT7's are all the same pin type. Unless he's running EF86's or something, but i think those are power amp tubes..

sounds like he had some serious money to throw into his amp lol


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote: "He has other mods done including the lead channel mod to 5150 specs but with a little less gain, the bais ports on the back work with a voltmeter and the bias adjust knob has more sweep to it, he's had the amp rewiered for either AC or DC (he can't remember) and the chassis acts as a heatsink, the preamp tube sockets have been altered to accept a certain type of JJ tube that he said originally wouldn't fit. I think that's all he's done. But I do want to to some of those mods."

What in the world are you talking about???

The bias ports on the back of the amp are the only thing that makes any sense.Maybe DC heaters?Altering a tube socket to fit a JJ tube????
One thing that most people don't realize is that ANY transformer change on a production amp is usually an improvement over the cheap-ass units the factory uses to save money.I don't think Mercury Magnetics are any better than Hammond,Heyboer or Triode.

www.claramps.com


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> Quote: "He has other mods done including the lead channel mod to 5150 specs but with a little less gain, the bais ports on the back work with a voltmeter and the bias adjust knob has more sweep to it, he's had the amp rewiered for either AC or DC (he can't remember) and the chassis acts as a heatsink, the preamp tube sockets have been altered to accept a certain type of JJ tube that he said originally wouldn't fit. I think that's all he's done. But I do want to to some of those mods."
> 
> What in the world are you talking about???
> 
> ...


Yes...This is in fact the case regarding the tube sockets. The earlier Peaveys have a narrow tube socket sleeve which makes installing certain tubes in them damn near impossible. If you look carefully at JJ's they are a little larger than the average Sovtek. As for transformers, it's a personal thing. As far as I'm concerned, I'll install any of the transformers you mention in customers amps. They are all good...if a customer has decided on one type that's their money and their biz.:smile:


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

That has not been my experience with JJ preamp tubes.Sovteks are the ones that are larger and have trouble fitting past tube shields,not JJ's.Can't speak for Peavey amps however.
I agree that if a customer wants an MM transformer they won't get a poor performing trans.They are just overpriced for the performance they do deliver.They are great quality and they do sound very good.It's just debateable whether they sound any 'better' than the ones I mentioned.


www.claramps.com


----------

